# so..I like to draw (:



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm definitely not very good, but I like to do it. I've been kind of self taught, kind of trial and error (as in, draw, hate it, and move on hah). I've taken two semesters of art class, neither one focused on drawing. These are also right after a 6 month hiatus from drawing, so I was a little rusty. Oh, and I'm only 14

Okay, enough with my excuses. Here they are...*cringe*





































(first drawing with the new pencils my artistically-gifted grandpa gave me)









(i was stuck home, sick)


















I usually do them off of pictures, but I don't make an outline or anything. I just start on the left side and work my way to the right (so i don't smudge the drawing with my hand, lol). Sorry they're blurry, my camera wasn't cooperating. 

What do you think?


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow- those are amazing! I especially love the one you did with the new pencils your grandpa gave you. You are sooo good at their eyes- I always struggle with that.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

They are really great. I love them all!!!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks, guys


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

the 2nd one is outstanding, but still all the rest are fabulous, so talented.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I think they're really good considering you're self taught! That's how I learned to draw - and believe me, at first my stuff was baaaad. Now I actually don't mind showing it online lol!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

They're good, you have skills coming your way 

And it's the joy of doing it that's important


----------



## Karlee (Jul 25, 2012)

That drawing with the blue mane is beautiful!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They are awesome ! Especially since your self taught as well!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I especially like this one:











I like the way you arent' afraid to use strong darks and lights and don't put equal development in all parts of the drawing, but kind of have some areas more developed, so we can focus on them. This one has some feeling to it, of an older horse perhaps, in a relaxed state. 

keep working, and keep being brave wih dark/light. you can always tone it down later, but be bold to start with!


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

They're beautiful, you're very talented. I especially loves the second one. It looks just like a horse I know


----------

